# Hof, Theresienstein Trails..?



## ptk162 (20. April 2017)

Servus,
Habe mal davon gehört das vor ein, zwei jahren in Hof am Theresienstein ein öffentlicher "MTB Park" mit zwei trails eröffnet wurde...
Weiss jemand ob es das dort noch gibt??
Dankeschön


----------



## IRONMANq (22. April 2017)

http://www.pfeil-hof.de/mtb-park-hof/

700 Meter nur aber immerhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ptk162 (22. April 2017)

Servus
Ja auf der Seite war ich auch schon 
Aber da steht überall nur was von 2015...
Also gibt's das heutzutage auch noch ?


----------



## JO-JO-ACTION (22. April 2017)

Ja, den MTB-Park gibt es natürlich noch! Wir haben heute ein Video veröffentlicht. Auf der Homepage http://www.pfeil-hof.de/mtb-park-hof/ gibt es noch ein paar Info´s und diese werden noch vervollständigt in den kommenden Tagen.
Video: 
VG Jörg


----------



## ptk162 (14. Februar 2018)

Servus,
Weiß jemand ob der trail am theresienstein zurzeit befahrbar ist?
Dankeschön


----------

